# site not live



## avichandana20000 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have built a website with WIX and bought a domain from Hostinger.

I have changed the nameserver of W with H and connected the domain 30 hrs back.

Now,
1) at Wix Site , the domain status is still showing OFFLINE  and at Hostinger site the domain Status is Active. Why?
2) I wrote mail to Wix and they have sent me a screen shot where status is showing Live. So i am totally confused.
3) when i write the domain name in my browser(after cleaning the cache and flushing DNS) it is showing
         "This domain name is parked FREE, courtesy of Hostinger. servicewaregaria.com"
what does this mean?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 27, 2020)

Check again, your website is working perfectly




As far as domain is concerned, did you check GoDaddy's pricing?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Check again, your website is working perfectly
> View attachment 19470
> 
> As far as domain is concerned, did you check GoDaddy's pricing?


 Thanks.  Then why in my browser that strange message is appearing. or Is It my ISP?
Godaddy has a rating less than Hostinger. Also if hostinger fails then will try google. i do not have credit card  to buy from google now


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 27, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> Thanks.  Then why in my browser that strange message is appearing. or Is It my ISP?
> Godaddy has a rating less than Hostinger. Also if hostinger fails then will try google. i do not have credit card  to buy from google now



Did you try opening site from your phone? Not from the same wifi but through cellular data, then it may show. You may contact wix or hostinger's support and provide all this detail again.

Actually My friend had earlier used GoDaddy for his hotel's website, they  have got excellent 24x7 support. Check this out (click me)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did you try opening site from your phone? Not from the same wifi but through cellular data, then it may show. You may contact wix or hostinger's support and provide all this detail again.
> 
> Actually My friend had earlier used GoDaddy for his hotel's website, they  have got excellent 24x7 support. Check this out (click me)



No link to open when clicking using cellular data(Voda).

Your friend used web hosting and domain hosting both from Go daddy ?

also the elements and the buttons that i have used in wix can i use those in Go daddy ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 27, 2020)

my domain registrar has written this :

*" I can reset your DNS zone, because it seems to be stuck and not fully propagated, just note that you will need to reset your DNS zone parameters, as they would get reset to default. "*


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 27, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> my domain registrar has written this :
> 
> *" I can reset your DNS zone, because it seems to be stuck and not fully propagated, just note that you will need to reset your DNS zone parameters, as they would get reset to default. "*



Ask them to do so, It may help.


avichandana20000 said:


> No link to open when clicking using cellular data(Voda).
> 
> Your friend used web hosting and domain hosting both from Go daddy ?
> 
> also the elements and the buttons that i have used in wix can i use those in Go daddy ?




Yes, GoDaddy has a similar template and drag and drop facility like wix


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 27, 2020)

proxy server is showing it but not in google


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2020)

@Desmond David


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> proxy server is showing it but not in google


Google will only crawl the site. Whether it appears in the top results depends on the SEO that you have done. As long as your site is accessible on your domain, then there is no issues.

As for actual DNS propagation, there are online tools that you can use to check the current propagation status. Found this by a quick search: DNS Checker - DNS Check Propagation Tool

You should wait about 24 hours and check to see if your DNS entries have been propagated to all DNS servers around the world.


----------

